# EDL March. Maindy, Cardiff  Saturday 1st June 1PM



## Ranbay (May 31, 2013)

Anyone else going to make it up?


*Maindy Barracks*, Cardiff CF14 3YE

Assume it's just going to be Stabby Marsh and maybe the Powells from Swansea maybe?


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2013)

get Cardiff and/or Maindy in the title if you can mate


----------



## Ranbay (May 31, 2013)

How do you edit the thread title?


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2013)

prob can't cos i posted on it  think you might be able to before some dolt posts on it
editor maybe?


----------



## Ranbay (May 31, 2013)

Fair few mates talking about it on faceache right now, so there will be people there.


----------



## editor (May 31, 2013)

*title edited

I hope EDL get a real Welsh welcome.


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2013)

Anyone want the anti meet details pm me
out and about on phone so not watching thread but will reply later
Cheers


----------



## Ranbay (May 31, 2013)

Being told to meet up at 12 now.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2013)

see youz there tomorrow


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2013)

heard eye witness report of Muslim being attacked in Cathays last night and gang to big to take on, they were apparently ok but shaken obviously


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2013)

soo there was 15-20 people including a few families, 1 proper fash with all the tatoos and a rock against communism t -shirt and another couple apparently
the woman who organised it came over the road to speak to the anti's and had basically started a page (fb i presume) page about it and was not racist
fair play to her for coming to speak to us
hundreds there including fucking paper sellers and uaf
few anti fa that got slated by Jeff Hurford of the uaf, you still post here Jeff?
you were out of order and that really annoyed me and people i was with including someone on their first thing of this kind, why do you think you can dictate like that?

i got threatened twice by plod and prodded by one of them, dickheads


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2013)

bbc bit with video
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-22740662


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2013)

Irrespective of their shitty racist policies, why would any Welsh person want to support the *English* defence league?!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2013)

reckon it is 2-3 idiots at most


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jun 1, 2013)

first I heard of this...fucking wankers.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2013)

most of them were not racist
their walk with the wreaths went ahead and it wasn't disrupted at any point, it went from the barracks through the backstreets coming out behind Maindy pool then down north road  and to the war memorial in Cathays Park, they placed them in silence as in the bbc video and stood for a while then dispersed.

the majority of antis didn't go but stayed at the barracks and some went to check on the mosque, and Hurford was saying that people might want to walk with the wreath holders could do so but wouldn't be allowed or shouldn't take their placards and started slagging off 'troublemakers' meaning the anarchists and others


----------



## ddraig (Jun 2, 2013)

http://instagram.com/p/aCE_2XMRFX/
can't embed


----------



## ddraig (Jun 2, 2013)

hmmm to comments
http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2013/06/509898.html?c=on#c295009
nazi getting a lift from police in these pics
http://www.flickr.com/photos/38303892@N05/sets/72157633859482411/


----------



## ddraig (Jun 3, 2013)

1000 views in 4 days!


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 3, 2013)

Fash, Jurnos, internet police


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2013)

Cardiff Strong 'peaceful' march tomorrow 11:45 O'Neils St Mary st
leaflet with half a shit union flag on it reads
Cardiff Strong
'I stand with Cardiff'
23rd June
A peaceful March through Cardiff to pay respects to Lee Rigby and to show unity and strength in solidarity against extremism


----------



## ddraig (Jun 23, 2013)

Cardiff "Strong" was weak
about 15 of them and no families this time
nazi boy from Swansea picked up early on and the walk wasn't even followed as no recognisable fash on it
there were some blokes hanging around the edges who were either OB or casuals keeping an eye
looked like it was organised by the same woman who did the walk for Lee Rigby
spoons was shut!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jun 23, 2013)

I saw that lot this morning, wondered who they were...esp when I saw the Spoons was shut too!

With my kids, so I was a bit iffy at first, but it was pretty pitiful, didn't think they were dodge when I saw the Cardiff strong stuff, though a union jack leaflet did make me wonder.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 23, 2013)

some shit pics wot i found
15 max


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jun 24, 2013)

I passed them when they were in St Marys St as per that pic, they must have been pretty gutted. Lol.


----------



## ciao69 (May 26, 2014)

editor said:


> *title edited
> 
> I hope EDL get a real Welsh welcome.


THAT'S A PROB REALLY , REGARDLESS OF WHAT THEY STAND FOR . .EDL DOES NOT REPRESENT WALES IN ANY WAY . .MAYBE A WDL MARCH MAY OF BEEN A SUCCESS, AS I DOUBT ANYBODY KNOWS WHAT THEY PROTEST ABOUT THESE DAYS


----------



## ddraig (May 26, 2014)

WHAT WHO PROTESTS ABOUT??


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2014)

editor said:


> Irrespective of their shitty racist policies, why would any Welsh person want to support the *English* defence league?!


quislings?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2014)

ciao69 said:


> THAT'S A PROB REALLY , REGARDLESS OF WHAT THEY STAND FOR . .EDL DOES NOT REPRESENT WALES IN ANY WAY . .MAYBE A WDL MARCH MAY OF BEEN A SUCCESS, AS I DOUBT ANYBODY KNOWS WHAT THEY PROTEST ABOUT THESE DAYS


you seem to have inadvertantly left caps lock in; posting in capitals makes you look a loon.


----------



## Ranbay (May 26, 2014)




----------

